# glock 20?



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

what do you guys think of using the glock 20 for a woods gun. i live in mi so i only really have to worry about black bear but that is a 3 hour drive north from ware i live. but i have a glock 23 that i use now but i was thinking of getting the glock 20 in 10mm


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

What's not to like about a much more powerful cartridge and a few more shots?

The only things that have kept me from getting a G20 are the cost of ammo, and the larger grip. I can deal with the weight and overall size increase; that's to be expected in a more powerful weapon. But the grip is juuuust a little bit larger, and the few times I've shot them, it makes me feel like my hand has shrunk. When I go back to my small-frame Glocks, it has thrown-off my hard-won-through-much-practice pointability. Old-ish dog, new tricks, I guess.

Anyway, if you've never shot one, I suggest that you at least find a shop where you can HOLD one for a few minutes and see how it feels to you.


----------



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

i have held them i agree thay are big so the g20sf will be the one i am looking at.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

hedgehog23 said:


> what do you guys think of using the glock 20 for a woods gun.


After 20+ years of just saying no to Glocks... I bought a G-20 for my hiking/camping sidearm.

As for cost of ammo, I bought a .40S&W conversion barrel for range time, and save the 10mm stuff for sidearm duty in the woods.


----------



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

thats great thanks for your input i will have to do that when i get the funds together i love my g23 its a keeper so im shure i will be happy wiyh a g20sf they are great guns.:smt023


----------

